# Pics of my new girl, Aimee



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys.

Thanks to everyone who helped me chose a new for my new girl. I went with Aimee, which is also the name of her grandma 

I went to visit her (again!) yesterday and took some pics, here are just 3 of the thousands that I took!! She is currently 5 weeks old.

I don't get her for a few weeks yet but I'm sure i'll be down to visit her plenty of times before then.

I've since become very good friends with the breeder who I got Isabelle from and he let me pick her KC name. Obviously it had to have his Kennel name in which is Boetandales.

I went with Boetandales Bunny So Belle, as she was born on Easter Friday 

Isabelle and I can't wait for her to come home!!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww such a little cutie! Bet u can't wait for her to come home!  x


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thankyou.
I know, i'm so excited! I'm annoying everyone because I can't stop talking about her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I LOVE her! She looks like my Ruby. She is just beautiful. So glad that you get to visit her while you wait to have her home!


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I LOVE her! She looks like my Ruby. She is just beautiful. So glad that you get to visit her while you wait to have her home!


Aww thank you! I think Ruby looks so much like Isabelle but the colour of Aimee. Aimee will be red when she is an adult.

PS)Isabelle is doing great with her ZP


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my...what a cutie.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's so pretty!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kayley said:


> Thankyou.
> I know, i'm so excited! I'm annoying everyone because I can't stop talking about her.


And why not ????? she's adorable:hello1:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, she is adorable!! Such a cutie!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute, I love our chi's....


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, what a little cutie! Congratulations on your new baby..


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments everyone xxx


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless her


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi aimee is a doll i love her color


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

Aimee mean friend I believe in french.. Its been a while since french class.

but she is Muy bonita as they say in spanish


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a doll! I know you're excited to get her!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She is darling! Oh she makes me want another chi puppy! Audrey is 9 months now, maybe its time for another addition soon


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Hehe thanks everyone who has posted, it's only added to my excitement!



Audreybabypup said:


> She is darling! Oh she makes me want another chi puppy! Audrey is 9 months now, maybe its time for another addition soon


Isabelle is coming up to 7 months old now, she will be closer to 8 months when we get Aimee. I say get a friend for Audrey!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

O. Her little applehead is perfect. Kayley,you lucky lady! She is a doll baby all ready. She is already stacking. I just want to love on her. Cantwait till her ears stand. Will you show your precious treasure?


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> O. Her little applehead is perfect. Kayley,you lucky lady! She is a doll baby all ready. She is already stacking. I just want to love on her. Cantwait till her ears stand. Will you show your precious treasure?


Aww thankyou! Her ears are almost there already! I'll be sure to post more pics when I next visit which will no doubt be very soon. She has an excellent shape to her head which is one of the reasons I love her look so much xxx


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh what a little cutie!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is adorable...perfect little angel....


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Sooo cute


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutly adorable.Congratulations...


----------

